# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ առողջության վերաբերյալ

## Ուլուանա

Եկեք այստեղ գրենք առողջության վերաբերյալ մեր իմացած, մեր կարծիքով, քիչ թե շատ հետաքրքիր տեղեկությունները, նորությունները։  :Wink:  

*ՑԱՎԸ ԿԱԽՎԱԾ Է ՕՐՎԱ ԺԱՄԻՑ*
Ցավի զգացողությունների ընկալման աստիճանը կախված է ոչ միայն մարդու օրգանիզմի առանձնահատկություններից, այլև օրվա ժամանակից, ժամերից։ Գիտնականները բազմաթիվ փորձերից եկել են այն եզրակացության, որ ցավի ազդեցությունը մաշկի վրա՝ նրա մակերևույթին, ավելի զգալի է առավոտյան 11-12-ը, իսկ այսպես կոչված ներքին ցավը, օրինակ՝ ատամնացավը, որովայնացավը՝ գիշերվա ժամերին։ Բժիշկները գտնում են, որ ցավի ազդեցությունը ներքին հյուսվածքների վրա նվազագույնի է հասնում ժամը 18-ի մոտերքը։ Հենց այդ ժամանակ էլ խորհուրդ է տրվում գնալ բժշկի։


*ԱՏԱՄՆԵՐԸ ՀԻՇՈՂՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՊԵՍ ԹԱՆԿ ԵՆ* 
Շվեդ գիտնականները նկատել են, որ մարդու ատամները հեռացնելուց վատանում է հիշողությունը։ Գիտնականները նկատել են այսպիսի օրինաչափություն. մարդն ինչքան շատ ունի սեփական ատամներ, այնքան լավ է նրա հիշողությունը։
Հետազոտությունների արդյունքում պարզվել է, որ մարդու, ինչպես նաև կենդանիների ատամի հեռացման պատճառով պոկվում է կարևոր նյարդ, որն անցնում է ուղեղով։ Դա է բերում է հիշողության վատացման։

*ԲՈՒԺԻՉ ԱՐԵՎԸ*
Արտասահմանում գիտնականնները պարզել են, որ մայր մտնող արևին նայելիս լավանում է տեսողությունը։ Դրանից լավանում է աչքի բջիջների աշխատանքը, դրանք ավելի ակտիվ են սկսում աշխատել։ Այդ գործողությունը կարելի է կատարել ամեն օր, պարզապես այդ ընթացքում մոտ 30 անգամ պետք է թարթել. խորհուրդ չի տրվում անթարթ նայել։ 
Այնուամենայնիվ, ցերեկային արևի ճառագայթները, ինչպես նաև բարձր ջերմաստիճանի կամ իոնացնող ճառագայթների ազդեցության պայմաններում առանց պաշտպանական միջոցների երկարատև աշխատանքը նպաստում է աչքի տարբեր հիվանդությունների առաջացմանը, բարդացմանը, սակայն տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը մայր մտնող արևի մասին է։ Այն վնաս չի հասցնում մարդու առողջությանը անգամ աչքի տարբեր հիվանդությունների դեպքում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, քնած ժամանակ ցավը մեղմանում է, որովհետև այդ ժամանակ որոշ ուժեղանում է օրգանիզմի ընդերածին ցավազրկողների առաջացումը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*ԿԱՏՎԱԲՈՒԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
Մեծ Բրիտանիայում բազմաթիվ հետազոտություններ են կատարվել կատուների՝ մարդկանց մի շարք հիվանդություններից ազատելու ունակության հետ կապված։ Օրինակ, հաստատվել է, որ շատերին այդ փափլիկ կենդանիներն օգնել են ազատվել անքնությունից։ Բուժման ձևը հետևյալն է. սեղանը ծածկել սփռոցով, կատվին տեղավորել սեղանին, նստել սեղանի մոտ, աչքերը փակել և կենդանուն սեղմել ճակատին։ Այնուհետև ներկա գտնվողներից որևէ մեկին պետք է խնդրել, որ կատվին հպի ձեր պարանոցին։ Այդպիսի բուժում կարելի է անցկացնել օրընդմեջ՝ 5 րոպե տևողությամբ։ Կատվաբուժության (ինչ ծիծաղելի բառ է, չէ՞) լրիվ կուրսը 5-20 անգամն է, բայց տարեցների համար պահանջվում է կուրսը երկարացնել։ 
Եթե մարդը ընկճախտի, անկումային տրամադրության մեջ է, բավական է կատվի հետ 15 րոպե խաղա, և կթեթևանա։ 
Եթե տանջում է գլխացավը կամ բարձր ճնշումը, ուղղակի պետք է օրը 3 անգամ կատվին հպել պարանոցին։ Իմիջիայլոց, կատուն ինքն է ընտրում հիվանդ մասը, և եթե չի ուզում հեռանալ, ապա մինչև ապաքինումը նրան հարկադրաբար հեռացնելն անհնար է։ Բուժվելուց հետո կատուն ինքն է հեռանում։ 
Այժմ Մեծ Բրիտանիայում բուժիչ սպիտակ կատուները վաճառվում են դեղատներում։  :Wacko: 
Խե՜ղճ կատուներ...  :Sad:   :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի՞թե կատուն թույլ կտա, որ այս պրոցեդուրան 5-20 անգամ նրա հետ կատարեն:
Ի դեպ, կատուներն իրոք հանգստացնող ազդեցություն ունեն: Իմ կատուն շատ էր սիրում գիրկս նստել, երբ ինձ վատ էի զգում: Պարզապես թուլանում էի, ամեն տեսակ ցավ մոռանում:

----------


## Hovulik

իսկ օրինակ գիտեք, որ կան հիվանդություններ, որոնք կարող են բերել մահվամն մի քանի ժամի ընթացքում...
Մինչև 1979 թ. բնական ծաղիկը ամենամահացու հիվանդություններ, իսկ մեր օրերին չի հանդիպում
Սպիտակ և մուգ մաշկոց մարդկանց մոտ գունակ արտադրող բջիջների քանակը նույն է.
Աղջիկների սեռական հասունացումը ավելի շուտ է զարգանում քան տղաների մոտ, իսկ սեռական ցանկությունը տղաների մոտ զարգանում է ավելի շուտ.
Իսկ դուք գիտեք, եթե հնարավոր լիներ փոխել սրտի աշխատանքը համարժեք ֆիզիկականով, ապա կարելի կլիներ բարձրացնել այդ մարդուն մինչև 9 հարկ :Xeloq:   :Xeloq:   :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես մի քանի հոգուց լսել եմ, որ կատուները նաև մարդու ճնշումն են կարգավորում։ Օրինակ՝ պապիկս, երբ բարձր ճնշում էր ունենում, իր կատվին գրկած պահում էր, ու ճնշումը կարգավորվում էր։
Բացի դրանից, մի ծանոթից էլ լսել եմ, որ կատվի միջոցով (էլի գրկելով) կրծքագեղձի բարորակ ուռուցքներից է ազատվել։ Բա։  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես մի քանի հոգուց լսել եմ, որ կատուները նաև մարդու ճնշումն են կարգավորում։ Օրինակ՝ պապիկս, երբ բարձր ճնշում էր ունենում, իր կատվին գրկած պահում էր, ու ճնշումը կարգավորվում էր։
> Բացի դրանից, մի ծանոթից էլ լսել եմ, որ կատվի միջոցով (էլի գրկելով) կրծքագեղձի բարորակ ուռուցքներից է ազատվել։ Բա։


Ավելի ճիշտ որոշ ժամանակ կատու պահելուց հետո ճնշումը մեկընդմիշտ կարգավորվեց :Smile: ։ Իսկ կատվին ես էի տարել պապիկիս տուն  :Smile: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

*ՓՈՇԵԼՈՒԼԻՑ ՀԵՌՈՒ*
Ամերիկացի գիտնականների ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տվել, որ սովորական կենցաղային էլեկտրասարքերը՝ ֆեները, փոշեկուլները, կարող են վիժման պատճառ հանդիսանալ։ Բժիշկները պարզել են, որ 2-3 ամսական պտուղը բացասաբար է արձագանքում էլեկտրամագնիսական ճառագայթմանը, անհամեմատ ուժեղ, քան ձևավորված հասուն օրգանիզմը։ Երկարատև համակցված էլեկտրամագնիսական դաշտերի, օրինակ, էլեկտրասալիկի, միկրոալիքային վառարանի, լվացքի մեքենայի միացումից 2,5 անգամ ավելանում է վիժման հավանականությունը։ Ապագա երեխայի առողջությունն անվտանգ դարձնելու համար հղի կանանց չի թույլատրվում 30-40 րոպե անընդհատ կանգնել միացված սարքերի մոտ։

Ամերիկյան գիտնականները նոր են հայտնաբերել, բայց, կարծում եմ, միանգամայն տրամաբանական է։

Այնպես որ, հղիները թող զգույշ լինեն։  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> *ՓՈՇԵԼՈՒԼԻՑ ՀԵՌՈՒ*
> Ամերիկացի գիտնականների ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տվել, որ սովորական կենցաղային էլեկտրասարքերը՝ ֆեները, փոշեկուլները, կարող են վիժման պատճառ հանդիսանալ։ Բժիշկները պարզել են, որ 2-3 ամսական պտուղը բացասաբար է արձագանքում էլեկտրամագնիսական ճառագայթմանը, անհամեմատ ուժեղ, քան ձևավորված հասուն օրգանիզմը։ Երկարատև համակցված էլեկտրամագնիսական դաշտերի, օրինակ, էլեկտրասալիկի, միկրոալիքային վառարանի, լվացքի մեքենայի միացումից 2,5 անգամ ավելանում է վիժման հավանականությունը։ Ապագա երեխայի առողջությունն անվտանգ դարձնելու համար հղի կանանց չի թույլատրվում 30-40 րոպե անընդհատ կանգնել միացված սարքերի մոտ։
> 
> Ամերիկյան գիտնականները նոր են հայտնաբերել, բայց, կարծում եմ, միանգամայն տրամաբանական է։
> 
> Այնպես որ, հղիները թող զգույշ լինեն։


Կարծում եմ, որ պարզապես ինչ-որ մեկն ուզել է իր անունը ամսագրերի առաջին էջում տեսնի: Այս քո թվարկած սարքերից միակ հավանականը, իմ կարծիքով, միկրոալիքային վառարանն է: Մյուսները այնպիսի ուժեղ էլեկտրամագնիսական դաշտ չեն կարող ճառագայթել, որ նման էֆֆեկտների բերի:

----------


## Արշակ

Ներքուստ համոզված եմ, որ փոշեկուլն ու մնացած դռռացող սարքերը խիստ վնասակար են հենց թեկուզ աղմուկի պատճառով։ Սակայն ճշգրիտ հիմնավորել հիմա չեմ կարող։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հենց աղմուկն արդեն վնասակար է: Այն բացասական ազդեցություն ունի նյարդային բջիջների վրա:

----------


## Chuk

Եթե ես ճիշտ եմ հիշում ու հասկացել հոդվածը, ապա խոսքը գնում էր էլեկտրամագնիսական ալիքների մասին: Աղմուկը մեխանիկական ալիք է: Ես չգիտեմ թե որքանով են մարդու առողջությանը վնաս հասցնում մեխանիկական կամ էլեկտրամագնիսական ալիքները: Ենթադրում եմ, որ երկուսն էլ հասցնում են:

Բայց այդ թվարկած սարքերն իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի չեն կարող այնքան ուժեղ էլեկտրամագնիսական ալիքներ ճառագայթեն, որ վիժելու պատճառ հանդիսանա: Աղմուկից չեմ խոսում, գիտեմ, որ երկուսն էլ շատ աղմկարար են: Բայց հոդվածում աղմուկի մասին չէր խոսվում:

----------


## Firegirl777

վերջերս կաթից գործվածք են ստացել, ի դեպ այն ավելի ամուր է տաք ցուրտ եղանակին և հով շոգ եղանակին, չի քրտնեցնում, իհարկե կա նաև թերություն 1 լիտր կաթից ստացվում է ընդամենը մի քանի գրամ թել.
Իսկ կաթնամթերից առավել օգտակար մածունն է, այն մարսողությանը նպաստող ինչպես նաև թարմացնող է, իսկ մի փոքր կաթի հետ (փրթած) շաաատ համեղ է....

----------


## Dr. M

> *ԿԱՏՎԱԲՈՒԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
> Մեծ Բրիտանիայում բազմաթիվ հետազոտություններ են կատարվել կատուների՝ մարդկանց մի շարք հիվանդություններից ազատելու ունակության հետ կապված։ Օրինակ, հաստատվել է, որ շատերին այդ փափլիկ կենդանիներն օգնել են ազատվել անքնությունից։ Բուժման ձևը հետևյալն է. սեղանը ծածկել սփռոցով, կատվին տեղավորել սեղանին, նստել սեղանի մոտ, աչքերը փակել և կենդանուն սեղմել ճակատին։ Այնուհետև ներկա գտնվողներից որևէ մեկին պետք է խնդրել, որ կատվին հպի ձեր պարանոցին։ Այդպիսի բուժում կարելի է անցկացնել օրընդմեջ՝ 5 րոպե տևողությամբ։ Կատվաբուժության (ինչ ծիծաղելի բառ է, չէ՞) լրիվ կուրսը 5-20 անգամն է, բայց տարեցների համար պահանջվում է կուրսը երկարացնել։ 
> Եթե մարդը ընկճախտի, անկումային տրամադրության մեջ է, բավական է կատվի հետ 15 րոպե խաղա, և կթեթևանա։ 
> Եթե տանջում է գլխացավը կամ բարձր ճնշումը, ուղղակի պետք է օրը 3 անգամ կատվին հպել պարանոցին։ Իմիջիայլոց, կատուն ինքն է ընտրում հիվանդ մասը, և եթե չի ուզում հեռանալ, ապա մինչև ապաքինումը նրան հարկադրաբար հեռացնելն անհնար է։ Բուժվելուց հետո կատուն ինքն է հեռանում։ 
> Այժմ Մեծ Բրիտանիայում բուժիչ սպիտակ կատուները վաճառվում են դեղատներում։ 
> Խե՜ղճ կատուներ...


Իսկապես կատուներն օժտված են մեծ բիոէներգիայով
մի անգամ (դա եղել է առաջին դեպքը, որ ես կատու եմ ձեռք տվել, բայց ոչ վերջինը) 2 օր անընդհատ ոտքի վրա լինելուց հետո հոգնածությունս այնպես վերացրեց, ընդամենը կես ժամում, որ նույնիսկ մոռացել էի, որ հոգնած եմ եղել...
բա..  :Wink:

----------


## docart

Ինչքան պուլսը դանդաղ է , այնքան կյանքի տևողությունը ավելի երկար է: Օր, Մարդու հետ համեմատ մկան սիրտը արագ է աշխատում, դրա համար մուկը կարճ է ապրում, իսկ կրիային ավելի դանդաղ է աշխատում, և ավելի երկար է աշխատում:

----------


## Dr. M

Գիտեք, որ մարդու օրգանիզմում կա 90 ավելորդ օրգան  :Xeloq: 
դրանցից նշեմ մի քանիսը
1. որդանման ելունը , նույն ինքը "կույր աղիքը"
2. ենթաանրակային մկանը, որը ոչ մի ֆունկցիա չի կատարում և բացակայում է 12% -ի մոտ
3. ականջների մկանները. ոմանց մոտ դա կկոչվի լոկատոր  :Tongue: ,  իսկ ոմանց մոտ դա վառ է արտահայտված և կոչվում է "Դարվինյան կետեր", որնք տեղակայված են ականջի ծայրին և դրանց շարժումը զարմանք է առաջացնում շատերի մոտ 
4. պոչուկը, որը կարծես պոչի ռուդիմենտ լինի, որը կաթնասունների մոտ ծառայել է որպես հավասարակշռության պահպանման համար, իսկ մարդուն դա նույնիսկ հարկավոր էլ չէ, հատկապես երբ կա այդ հատվածի կոտրվածք , շատ ցավոտ է 
5. օրինակ ` մորուքը, բեղերը, հոնքերը (սրանք ավելի շատ նախնիներին են հիշեցնում)
6. տղամարդկանց մոտ ` արգանդի և կրծքերի ռուդիմենտ, կանանց մոտ` սերմնածորանի
7. Իմաստության ատամները, որի ծկթումն ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ տվյալ մարդը դարձել է ավելի խելացի, իմաստուն  :Wink: 
և այլն  :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

> Գիտեք, որ մարդու օրգանիզմում կա 90 ավելորդ օրգան 
> դրանցից նշեմ մի քանիսը
> 1. որդանման ելունը , նույն ինքը "կույր աղիքը"
> 5. օրինակ ` մորուքը, բեղերը, հոնքերը (սրանք ավելի շատ նախնիներին են հիշեցնում)
> և այլն


Այս երկուսի հետ համամիտ չեմ, քանզի կույր աղիքը դա ապացույց է որ մարդ բուսակեր "կենդանի է", ու բուսակերների մոտ այն լավ էլ աշխատում է:
Իսկ կոնկրետ ունքերի նշանակությունը, մարդու աչքերը պաշտպանելն է քրտինքից, կամ տեղացող անձրևից, որը հոսում է ճակատով, իսկ հոնքերը ուղղությունը փոխում են, 
եթե մորուքը և բեղերը պետք չեն, ապա մարդուն իր մարմնի վրայի ոչ մի մազ էլ պետք չի, բայց իրականում շատ էլ պետք է, ուղղակի մարդիք գլխի մազափունջը համարում են գեղեցիկ, ու քաչալ ժամանակ մրսում են, իսկ ոտքերի ձեռքերի մազերը համարում են տգեղ :Think: :

----------


## Dr. M

մազերի հետ կապված մի բան էլ կա
այ ասում են, որ փշաքաղվում ես , այդ մուռաժկեքը ելի  :Smile:  որ վազվզում են մարմինդ վրայով և "ցցում" են մազերը, դրանց մասին կա կարծիք, որ եթե չլինեն մազերը, ապա նման տհաճ զգացողություն չի լինի  :LOL:  
դատեք ինքներդ

----------


## Apsara

> մազերի հետ կապված մի բան էլ կա
> այ ասում են, որ փշաքաղվում ես , այդ մուռաժկեքը ելի  որ վազվզում են մարմինդ վրայով և "ցցում" են մազերը, դրանց մասին կա կարծիք, որ եթե չլինեն մազերը, ապա նման տհաճ զգացողություն չի լինի  
> դատեք ինքներդ


իսկ ինչու է դա տհաճ զգացողություն, կարծեմ դա օրգանիզմի զգուշացման համակարգերից մեկն է, որով ակտիվացնում է մարդուն, չէ որ մուռաշկեք կամ ստրես տանելուց է լինում կամ հաճույքից, ոմանց մոտ երաժշտությունց, եվ այլն, դա օրգանիզմի առողջ ֆունկցիաներից մեկն է, որը խախտելու դեպքում հետևանքները լավ չեն լինի հաստատ

----------


## Dr. M

բայց դրա պակասի դեպքում էլ մարդիկ վատ չեն զգում իրենց 
խնդիրը դրանում է

դրանք հետազոտել են 'ՄԵԾՆ" գիտնականները

իսկ իմ անձնական կարծիքն այս ամենի մասին , կասեմ, կպնդեմ!
որ 
ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ԻՆՉ ՍՏԵՂԾԵԼ Է, ԱՆՀՐԱԺԵՇՏ Է ՄԱՐԴՈՒՆ  :Smile:  
իսկ մարդիկ փորձում են ամենայն հավանականությամբ դրանով հակառակվել ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր էր, որ այս ցուցակում նշիկները չկային, որովհետև որդանման ելունը ավելորդ համարողները չեն մոռանում նշիկների մասին: Մեր կուրսից մեկը որպես կատակ ասում է. «Որդանման ելունի առկայությունը բացարձակ ցուցում է դրա հեռացման համար»: Ցավոք, հիմա շատ բժիշկներ այդպես են փող աշխատում:
Իսկ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով դրանք կարևոր օրգաններ են, բայց երբ բորբոքվում և ավելի շատ վնաս են պատճառում, դառնում են անպետք: Եթե հնարավոր չէ կոնսերվատիվ եղանակներով բուժել, պետք է անհապաղ հեռացնել:

Ինչ վերաբերում է մնացածներին…



> 2. ենթաանրակային մկանը, որը ոչ մի ֆունկցիա չի կատարում և բացակայում է 12% -ի մոտ
> 3. ականջների մկանները. ոմանց մոտ դա կկոչվի լոկատոր , իսկ ոմանց մոտ դա վառ է արտահայտված և կոչվում է "Դարվինյան կետեր", որնք տեղակայված են ականջի ծայրին և դրանց շարժումը զարմանք է առաջացնում շատերի մոտ


Սրանց մասին ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել:




> 4. պոչուկը, որը կարծես պոչի ռուդիմենտ լինի, որը կաթնասունների մոտ ծառայել է որպես հավասարակշռության պահպանման համար, իսկ մարդուն դա նույնիսկ հարկավոր էլ չէ, հատկապես երբ կա այդ հատվածի կոտրվածք , շատ ցավոտ է


Չէ՛, հաստատ ինչ-որ բանի պետք է: Օրինակ, երբ կոնքի օրգանները ցավում են, պոչուկի մերսումը հանգստացնում է այդ ցավը: Հավատացած եմ, որ էլի շատ բաների համար է պետք: Ինտուիտիվ զգում եմ:



> 5. օրինակ ` մորուքը, բեղերը, հոնքերը (սրանք ավելի շատ նախնիներին են հիշեցնում)


Ո՜նց… Հոնքերը շատ կարևոր են: Ապսարան արդեն գրել է այդ մասին: Ինչ վերաբերում է մարմնի այլ մասերի նուրբ մազերին, ապա դրանք այդքան կարճացել ու փոքրացել են հագուստ կրելու հետևանքով:




> 6. տղամարդկանց մոտ ` արգանդի և կրծքերի ռուդիմենտ, կանանց մոտ` սերմնածորանի


Պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ մոր արգանդում սկզբում սաղմնադրվում է չեզոք սեռի մարդ, որն այնուհետև գեների աշխատանքի շնորհիվ տարբերակվում է: Դրա համար էլ և՛ կանանց, և՛ տղամարդկանց մոտ հակառակ սեռի հատկանիշների «մնացորդներ» կան:



> 7. Իմաստության ատամները, որի ծկթումն ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ տվյալ մարդը դարձել է ավելի խելացի, իմաստուն
> և այլն


Սրա մասին էլ թող ստոմատոլոգները խոսեն:

----------


## Dr. M

որդանման ելունի մասին ասեմ, որ արտասահմանում նախընտրում են հեռացնել մանկական հասակում
նշիկների համար էլ ասեմ.... երեխաների մոտ այն միշտ հեռացվում է, եթե կա դրանց մեծացում և չի ենթարկվում կոնսերվատիվ բուժման (մեզ մոտ այդպես չեն անում շատ LOR մանսագետներ, ցավոք սրտի, բայց վերջերս առիթ եղավ շփվել մի ֆրանսիացի բժշկի հետ, որը 2 մասնագիտացում ուներ LOR և ЧЛX ու պնադում էր, որ հարկավոր է հեռացնել այն, եթե կա մեծացում բորբոքային ֆոնի վրա)

Մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ ասաց. որ մարդկության մեծ մասը քնած ժամանակ խռռացնում է ու դրա արդյունքում կարող են ձեռք բերել բազմաթիվ հիվանդություններ մինչև անգամ մահացու ելքով, հատկապես վաղ մանկական հասկաում(երբ մեջքի վրա են քնացնում երեխային)
ու նման մարդկանց մոտ ևս հեռացվում են քմային նշիկները, ինչպես նաև հետաքրքիր բուժման մեթոդներ կան խռռացնողների համար   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ ասաց. որ մարդկության մեծ մասը քնած ժամանակ խռռացնում է ու դրա արդյունքում կարող են ձեռք բերել բազմաթիվ հիվանդություններ մինչև անգամ մահացու ելքով, հատկապես վաղ մանկական հասկաում(երբ մեջքի վրա են քնացնում երեխային)
> ու նման մարդկանց մոտ ևս հեռացվում են քմային նշիկները, ինչպես նաև հետաքրքիր բուժման մեթոդներ կան խռռացնողների համար


Էդ sleep apnoe syndrome-ը չի՞: Հաճախ նշիկների հեռացումն էլ չի օգնում: Մի շատ լավ մեթոդ կա. հիվանդի գիշերանոցի մեջքին գրպանիկ են կարում, մեջը գնդիկ դնում, որպեսզի հենց պառկի մեջքի վրա, ցավ զգա, անմիջապես շրջվի:

----------


## Արշակ

Կույր աղիքի մասին դեռ կենսաբի գրքում էր գրված, որ ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում ինչ էր արտադրում, որը պետք է։ Յոգայում էլ է նշվում, որ անհրաժեշտ օրգան է, բայց չեմ հիշում ինչ դերի մասին է ասվում։ Կարծում եմ, որ քանի դեռ չի բորբոքվել, պետք չի հեռացնել։ Հեռացնել միայն ծայրահեղ դեպքում՝ երբ այլևս չենք կարող բուժել։
Ինչ վերաբերում է նշիկներին, դրանց հեռացնելը լրիվ աբսուրդ է։ Նշիկների մասին սենց բան գիտեմ, որ նրանք մաքրում են գլխուղեղ գնացող արյունը։ 
Քույր փոքր ժամանակ շատ հաճախ էր հիվանդանում ու բոլոր բժիշկները պնդում էին, որ պետք է հեռացնել նշիկները։ Հայրս չէր համաձայնվում՝ շատ լավ իմանալով, որ դրանք անպետք օրգաններ չեն։ Հետո քրոջս տարան ծով, մի քանի օր լողալիս մի կուշտ աղի ջուր կուլ տվեց, ու դրանից հետո բոլոր պրոբլեմներն անցան, քանի որ ծովի աղը բուժում է բորբոքված նշիկները։ 

Ու ընդհանրապես, իմ կարծիքով մարդու մոտ ավելորդ օրգաններ չկան։ Ուրիշ հարց է, որ մենք դեռ այդքան խելոք չենք, որ հասկանանք ամեն մեկի նշանակությունն ու ֆունկցիաները։ Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, թե որի ֆունկցիաներից գլուխ չենք հանում պիտի կտրենք գցենք։

Ինչ վերաբերում է խռռացնելուն, խռռոցն առաջանում  է ժնչառության ժամանակ կաթիկի՝ բերանի վերջում կերակրափողի եզրին կախված մսի կտորի թրթռոցից ու պատերին կպնելուց։ Ու սովորաբար ուժեղ խռռացնում են նրանք, ում կաթիկն ավելի երկար է։ Վիրահատելում են, կաթիկը կտրում են մի քիչ ու խռոցը վերանում է։ Բայց դե, իմ կարծիքով, էդ կաթիկն էլ հավանաբար իր նշանակությունն ունի ու պետք չի կտրել։ Ուղղակի պետք է մեջքի վրա չքնել։ Ագնի Յոգայում ասվում է, որ մեջքի վրա քնելիս մեջքի վրա գտնվող մի շարք նյարդային կենտրոններ ավելորդ գրգռվում են, ու խորհուրդ է տրվում քնել փորի կամ կողքի վրա։

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նշիկները պետք է հեռացնել այն դեպքում, երբ կոնսերվատիվ բուժումը չի օգնում: Հիվանդ նշիկներ պահելը կարող է նպաստել մի շարք շատ ծանր հիվանդությունների առաջացմանը (ռևմատիզմ, ռևմատոիդ արթրիտ, համակարգային կարմիր գայլախտ և այլն): Ռևմատիզմը դեռ ոչինչ, մեջներից ամենամեղմն է, իսկ մյուս երկուսը շատ արագ առաջընթաց են ապրում ու բերում մահվան:




> Ուղղակի պետք է մեջքի վրա չքնել։ Ագնի Յոգայում ասվում է, որ մեջքի վրա քնելիս մեջքի վրա գտնվող մի շարք նյարդային կենտրոններ ավելորդ գրգռվում են, ու խորհուրդ է տրվում քնել փորի կամ կողքի վրա։


Ասելը հեշտ է: Բայց քնած ժամանակ մարդը շուռումուռ է գալիս: Դրա համար վերևում գրածս տարբերակը, իմ կարծիքով, հեշտ լուծում է:

----------


## Dr. M

ամեն մի օրգան, որ ստեղծված է աստծո կողմից, կամ ինչպես շատերն են ասում, բնության կողմից, անհրաժեշտ է մարդուն....: բայց երբ, նրանք սպառնում են մարդուն, հարկավոր է, ազատվել նրանցից, դրա համար էլ գոյություն ունի բժշկություն
իմ խալաթի վրա մի լավ նախադասություն կա տպագրած  медицина единственная наука, которая борится против своего существования  :Smile: 
և ոչ մի բժիշկ բարոյական ոչ մի իավունք չունի, չհիմնավորված գործողությունների դիմել  :Nono:   :Read: 

առողջ ապրեք !

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐԻՆ ՄԱՅՐԱԿԱՆ ԿԱԹՈՎ ԿԵՐԱԿՐԵԼԸ ՊԱՀՊԱՆՈՒՄ Է ՆՐԱՆՑ ՍԹՐԵՍՆԵՐԻՑ
> *
> 
> Մայրական կաթով սնված երեխաները հեշտ են տանում սթրեսները, հայտնում է Archives of Disease in Childhood ամսագիրը: Այդ եզրակացության են եկել Ստոկհոլմի Կառոլինսկա ինստիտուտի գիտնականները՝ հետազոտելով 9000 բրիտանացի երեխաների: Ծննդյան օրվանից կատարված հետազոտությունների ընթացքում հատուկ նշվել է արհեստական եւ բնական կաթ ընդունածների կայունության մակարդակը սթրեսի եւ վախի նկատմամբ: Ուսուցիչների կողմից նրանք 5 եւ 10 տարեկանում գնահատվել են 0-50 բալանոց սանդղակով: Բացի դրանից, գիտնականները տեղեկացվել են երեխաների ընտանիքներում տիրող հոգեբանական իրավիճակների մասին՝ առանձնացնելով բաժանված ընտանիքները:
> 
> Ըստ հետազոտության արդյունքների, մայրական կաթով կերակրված երեխաներն ավելի թեթեւ են տարել ծնողների բաժանման փաստը: Այս կախվածության պատճառը ճշգրիտ պարզ չէ: Մի հիպոթեզի համաձայն, մայրական կաթը պարունակում է հատուկ բաղադրիչներ, որոնք դրականորեն են ազդում երեխայի նյարդային համակարգի զարգացման վրա:
> 
> «Ինչքան հետազոտում ենք մայրական կաթով կերակրումը, այնքան համոզվում ենք դրա օգտակարության մեջ», նշել է գիտափորձերի ղեկավար Սքոտ Մոնտգոմերին: Մայրական կաթը պարունակում է սնուցող նյութեր, հորմոններ, ֆերմենտներ, հակամարմիններ, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են երեխայի աճի եւ զարգացման համար: Գիտնականների կարծիքով, բնական կաթով կերակրելը պահպանում է երեխային տարբեր վարակներից եւ ալերգիկ հիվանդություններից:


http://azg.am/?lang=AR&num=2007102614

----------


## Grieg

> http://azg.am/?lang=AR&num=2007102614


Սա ոչ առաջին դեպքն է երբ գիտություննը երկարաժամկետ մոլորությունից հետո գալիս է այն պարզ եզրակացության, որ բնականը շատ բաներում հաղթում է։ "Գիտնակաները" իրենց սահմանափակ գիտելիքներով ժամանակ առ ժամանակ  դեմ են դուրս գալիս բնության կողմից մշակված պարզ օրենքներին.. իսկ գիտնակաները միշտ համահունչ են բնությանը։

----------


## Empty`Tears

Բրազիլիայի Սան Պաուլու նահանգի Ռիբեյրաու Պրետու նահանգի բնակչուհի 27-ամյա Կլաուդիա Ֆերնանդան իր հղիության մասին իմացել է միայն ծննդաբերության ժամանակ: ՌԻԱ-Նովոստիի հաղորդմամբ, արդեն երեք երեխաների 27-ամյա մայրը ծննդաբերել է բաղնիքում լողանալու ժամանակ: Ծնված աղջիկը կշռում է 3,255 կգ և ունի 48 սմ հասակ: Միայնակ ծննդաբերելուց հետո նա երեխայի հետ միասին գնացել է մոտակա հիվանդանոց և բժիշկներին ասել. Ես չգիտեի, որ հղի էի: Կինը նաև ասել է, թե ինքը այդ ժամանակամիջոցում հղիության նշաններ չի ունեցել: Ավելին, ծննդաբերությունից 1 շաբաթ առաջ նա եղել է բժշկի մոտ և իրեն չեն ասել, թե ինքը հղի է: Բժիշկներն իրենց հերթին մեկնաբանելով փաստը, ասել են, թե նման դեպքեր հաճախ են լինում: Հղիությունը միշտ տեսանելի չէ, եթե կինը գեր է: Ըստ գինեկոլոգ Ջորջ Մակոնեսի, ծանր հղիության շրջանում հանդիպող արյունահոսությունները կինը հավանաբար ընդունել է որպես ամսական և ուշադրություն չի դարձրել: Բժիշկ Մակոնեսը նաև ասել է, թե իր 20-ամյա գործունեության ընթացքում ինքը տասնյակ նման դեպքերի ականատես է եղել: Նման դեպք է պատահել նաև հոլանդացի քիք բռնցքամարտիկ Պամելա Վագթսի հետ: 17-ամյա քիք բռնցքամարտիկը, մրցույթից հետո արյունահոսություն է ունեցել և անհապաղ հոսպիտալացվել է: Բժիշկները գրանցել են, որ քիք բռնցքամարտիկը գտնվում է հղիության 7-րդ ամսում: Այնուհետև նա ունեցել է առողջ աղջնակ:

Այսպիսի բան հնարավոր չի.. 
Սակայն հորաքրոչս էլ են այդպիսի բան ասել բժիշկները, երեխան չորս ամսական է եղել, ասել են թե ռակ է, սակայն հինգ ամիս հետո պարզվել է, որ հղի է...
Դա եղել է Կանադայում...Նենց, որ կան բժիշկներ, որ գաղափար չունեն..

----------


## Առողջագետ

Զարմանալի է, չէ, որ մարդուն որևէ բան անպայման գիտնականները պիտի ասեն, հատկապես, "Հարվարդի համալսարանի", որ մարդը հասկանա, որ մայրական կաթը կովի կաթից լավ է նորածնի համար: *Բոլոր կենդանիները դա գիտեն, բայց, ահա, մարդուն պիտի ապացուցված տվյալներ տան: Գիտնականներն էլ մեկ էլ "չարություն" են անում և արտառոց բաներ "ապացուցում"`* իբրև թե  արհեստական սննդով մեծացած երեխաները պակաս հակված են ալերգիայի և բրոնխիալ ասթմայի, քան մայրական կաթով մեծացածները./անհեթեթ է, անհիմն, բայց այդպես է, աչքովս եմ կարդացել:
Կամ "հոգեբանները հետազոտել և ապացուցել են, որ հոմոսեքսուալ ընտանիքներում մեծացած երեխաները իրենց հոգեբանական խնդիրներով բոլորովին չեն տարբերվում նորմալ ընտանիքների երեխաներից": Կհավատա՞ք... ես չեմ հավատում այդպիսի գիտությանը, և ընդհանրապես, թեկուզ ժամանակին շատ պարտաճանաչ սովորական սովետական "գիտնական" եմ եղել, բայց այնքան խաբկանքներ եմ տեսել, այնքան կեղծիքներ, որ մեծ թերահավատությամբ եմ վերաբերվում "գիտնականների ասածներին", ձեզ էլ նույնն եմ խորհուրդ տալիս: Հատկապես այսօր երբ գիտնականները հակված են ապացուցել այն, ինչ պատվիրում է համապատասխան ֆիրման /այդ մասին մանրամասն գրել եմ "Անգիտաց անպետում"/:
*Ուոլտ Ուիթմենը,* խոսելով հավատի և եկեղեցու մասին, հրաշալիորեն ասել է. /ռուսերեն ավելի լավ է հնչում/ *"Я готов перед церковью снять шляпу, но не голову".
*
Աhա նույնը խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ամենուր և ամեն պահի, հարգենք գիտնականներին, բայց սեփական բնական "գլուխը" միշտ տեղում պահենք:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Չիլիում սկսել են անվճար Վիագրա բաժանել* :LOL: 
10:26 • 01.05.08

Չիլիի մայրաքաղաք Սանտյագոյից ոչ հեռու գտնվող Լո Պրադո քաղաքում քաղաքային իշխանությունները սկսել են անվճար վիագրա բաժանել։ Ինչպես նշել է Լո Պրադոյի քաղաքապետ Գոնսալո Նավարետան, ակտիվ սեքսուալ կյանքը, ընդհանուր առմամբ, բարելավում է կյանքի մակարդակը։

Վիագրայի կոճակներն անվճար ստանում են այն տղամարդիկ, ովքեր 60 տարեկանից մեծ են և գրանցված են քաղաքային առողջապահության բաժնում։ Ծրագրի յուրաքանչյուր մասնակից ամսեկան ստանում է 4 կոճակ, իսկ քաղաքում ապրում են 1,5 հազար պոտենցիալ «վիագրիստներ»։

tert.am

----------


## Kuk

> Նենց, որ կան բժիշկներ, որ գաղափար չունեն..


Այսինքն ես էլ կարամ գինեկոլոգ աշխատեմ :Wink:

----------


## Դեկադա

Ձայնային  հնչյուններով  բուժման  գաղտնիքը
Գիտնականները  և  հոգեբանները   վախուց  հաստատում  են, որ  երաժշտությունը  կարող  է  տարբեր  ազդեցություն  թողնել  նյարդային  համակարգի,  մարդու  տոնուսի  վրա:Այստեղ  անհրաժեշտ  է  անհատական  մոտեցում: Սակայն  հայտնի  է, որ  Բախի  ստեղծագործությունները  բարձրացնում   և   զարգացնում   են  ինտիլեկտը:Բեթհովենի  երաժշտությունը  կարեկցանք  է  արթնացնում, մաքրում  մտքերը  և  հույզերը  բացասականից, իսկ  Շումանն  օգնում   է  հասկանալ  երեխայի  հոգին: Հղի  կանանց   խորհուրդ  է  տրվում լսել  Չայկովսկու  և  Մոցարտի  ստեղծագործությունները: Նույնիսկ   փորձարարական  ճանապարհով   հաստատված  է, որ  Բեթհովենի 1- ին  սիմֆոնիան   լավացնում  է սրտի  աշխատանքը,  Շոպենի   մազուրկաները  և  Շտրաուսի  վալսերը   բարձրացնում  են   տրամադրությունը  և   հեռու  վանում  տագնապը: Բախի «Իտալական  կոնցերտը» մեղմացնում է զայրույթը, իսկ  Չայկովսկու «Կարապի  լիճը» իջեցնում է արյան ճնշումը: Թվարկենք հոգեթերապևտների  հանձնարարականները: Նրանք խորհուրդ են տալիս լսել Գլյուկի «Օրփեոսը և Էվրիկիդան» օպերայի մեղեդիները, Մասնեի  ինտերմեցցոն`«Տաիսա» օպերայից, «Էլեգիան», Սիբելիուսի «Տխուր վալսը», Շումանի «Անուրջներ»,   Շոպենի «Ֆանտազիա- էքսպրոմտը» և այլն:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. վերջին չորս գրառումները տեղափոխվել են համապատասխան՝ «Հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ դեսից–դենից» թեմա։ Իսկ այս թեման նախատեսված է միայն առողջության, բժշկության վերաբերյալ հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններին, քանի որ գտնվում է դրան համապատասխան բաժնում։ Թեմայում գրառում անելուց առաջ ճիշտ կլինի նայել ոչ միայն վերնագրին, այլ առաջին գրառմանն ու այն բաժնին, որում գտնվում է թեման։*

----------


## BOBO

Դանիացի գիտնականները փորձարկում են անց կացրել` պարզելու համար Wi-Fi անլար ինտերնետի ազդեցությունը առողջության վրա: Պարզվել է, որ անլար ինտերնետից երեխաների մոտ առաջանում են գլխացավեր, իսկ սենյակային բույսերը թառամում են: Ուսումնասիրությանը մասնակցած երեխաների բարձի տակ տեղադրել են միացված Wi-Fi սարքավորումներ: Առավոտյան երեխաների մոտ կտրուկ նվազած է եղել ուղեղի կենտրոնացումը, իսկ մեծամասնությունը տառապել է ուժեղ գլխացավերից: Բացի այդ, միանման պայմաններով սենյակներում տեղադրել են սենյակային ծաղիկներ` վեցական թաղարներով: Առանց Wi-Fi-ի սենյակում ծաղիկները նորմալ աճել են, անլար ինտերնետով սենյակում նրանք աստիճանաբար դարձել են դարչնագույն, ապա` թառամել:


http://www.mamul.am/am/news/44600/wi...4-%D5%A5%D5%B6

----------


## boooooooom

Ես իմ օրգանիզմի հետ հենց նոր պայմանավորվեցի, որ ինքը պետքա պայքարի ալիքների դեմ, որովհետև ես չեմ կարող աշխարհի բոլոր մոդեմները անջատել,  անգամ մեր տան մոդեմը չեմ կարող անջատել։ Ուստի թող օրգանիզմս ծուլություն չանի և միջոցներ հայթայթի ալիքների դեմ պայքարն ավելի արդյունավետ դարձնելու համար։ Ներշնչանքն ինձնից,  մնացածը՝ թող բարի լինի։
Հ.Գ. միգուցե մի օր էլ որոշեն, որ ձայնային ալիքներն էլ են վնաս, և մենք չխոսենք? Նորմալ սնվեք, հեծանիվ քշեք,  մի ծխեք ու քիչ նյարդայնացեք։ Ու ամենակարևորը՝ լավ ներշնչանք օրգանիզմին, անգամ, երբ "մինչև կոկորդը թաղված եք կղանքի մեջ"

----------

VisTolog (19.12.2013), Աթեիստ (19.12.2013), Արամ (19.12.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

Լավ ա չեն ստիպել Wi-Fi ռոութերը կուլ տա, նոր հետազոտություն անցկացնեն։ Ո՞ր նորմալ մարդն ա ռոութերը գլխի տակ քնում (բացի VisTolog֊ից)։ Մեր տանն էլ ալոե ու կակտուս կա, հլը որ ոչ մեկը չի փչացել․․․ասեմ ավելին, ինչքան կակտուս ունենք բոլորը ծաղիկ էին տվել աշնան կողմերը։

----------

VisTolog (19.12.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Լավ ա չեն ստիպել Wi-Fi ռոութերը կուլ տա, նոր հետազոտություն անցկացնեն։ Ո՞ր նորմալ մարդն ա ռոութերը գլխի տակ քնում *(բացի VisTolog֊ից)*։ Մեր տանն էլ ալոե ու կակտուս կա, հլը որ ոչ մեկը չի փչացել․․․ասեմ ավելին, ինչքան կակտուս ունենք բոլորը ծաղիկ էին տվել աշնան կողմերը։


աաա՜, ես էլ ասում եմ խի՞ա սենց ցուրտ լինում գիշերները։  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

